# Tuna charter on The Bluefin Saturday and Sunday



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

We had a trip for tomorrow and Sunday but the wind is not working for us. We still have 7 to split the charter but would love to have 10. Cost $5600 split evenly plus tip. Winds and waves look better for Sunday and Monday. Move fast guys. Not much time to think about it.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Sunday and Monday. Sorry for the title error.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

Price breakdown would be: 
+1 $700 p/p
+2 $623 p/p
+3 $560 p/p


----------

